

Facebook Android app enables silent updates (bypassing the Play Store) - trendspotter
http://liliputing.com/2013/03/facebook-pushes-android-update-to-enabl
Facebook Android app starts to act like malware, gives itself more permissions for auto-downloads without asking for your approval. --- "The latest update of Facebook's app for Android appears to be ignoring the normal route of outing a new version through the Play store, using the app itself to push the update to users. It also alters the app's permissions, allowing it to update without your approval."
======
klewelling
I like how the journalists are going crazy because the update requests a new
permission "download files without notification". The articles I read
interpret that as "Facebook can update their app and change permissions
without telling me!!!!" I wasn't familiar with this permission so I did a
quick Google search (something maybe the journalists should have done?) and it
is related to the Android download manager added in 4.0 (4.1?).
(<http://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/950273>) Way to scare everyone
"journalists", I hope you enjoy your pageviews.

